
Show HN: Enviar.io – Real estate landing pages - usernamebias
https://enviar.io/
======
webjames
Is there an example of what a landing page would look like?

~~~
usernamebias
Yes. The three pages that flow in when the website loads, they look like that.
I'm hoping to add more 'themes' in the future.

~~~
libria
Can you add some live page examples? And can you add more average houses, like
3 bed 2 bath?

Most of us are a few tiers away from that 8000 sq ft, ocean-side, indoor pool
property.

~~~
jdavis703
Eh, I think what they really need are just example pages. It's fine if
marketing material is aspirational, after all this person is going after real
estate agents, not home buyers.

------
amelius
Bug found!

The terms of service are way (really, way!) too complicated for such a simple
product.

(And, by the way, there must be a million other free services which allow one
to put some images and text on the web, so why choose this one? The landing
page should really explain that. And it should include some demos at least.)

~~~
sync
They're also stolen (borrowed?) from [https://unbounce.com/terms-of-
service/](https://unbounce.com/terms-of-service/)

Compare to [https://enviar.io/terms-of-service.html](https://enviar.io/terms-
of-service.html)

~~~
nikkwong
I get that that's a problem, but when trying to get a MVP out fast and
validate an idea I think privacy policies & TOS' seem like a formality that
will be figured out later if the business does actually happen to become
profitable. Correct me if I'm wrong?

~~~
CameronBanga
You are wrong. You shouldn't put legal terms or policies on your site if you
don't understand the legal ramifications of doing so, and how it will
influence your business.

------
africajam
I've created an open source project for scraping real estate sites:
[https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper](https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper)

You could use it to save people the trouble of filling out all the details for
their property - they just provide the url for the property on a portal site
that is supported and you import the details from there.

------
jbsf66
Does Enviar have any integrations with any of the real estate focused CRMs
like Contactually?

~~~
usernamebias
Coming soon!!!

Its so young and i'm so tired of coding! But expect integrations with the
biggest CRM and DB's in the biz.

------
mrskitch
I don't have much to add, except to say that this landing looks incredible.
Well done!

~~~
usernamebias
thank you! :')

------
bovermyer
As someone who is looking for property to buy... I would not use landing pages
like this. I want a fully-fledged search engine that I can filter to my
requirements.

Have you talked to any realtors (your primary market?) about this?

------
captainbeardo
Why only do real estate? Why not do landing pages for simple physical
products, enterprise SaaS software or mobile apps. Real question though what
do people actually use for the above ?

~~~
Kluny
Real estate is a good target because developers will frequently crank out a
new website for each new development, which will be used for six months or a
year until the units are sold, then mothballed. The requirements of such a
site are well defined and simple, and the short lifespan means there's no
point in spending much money on them. Still, they have to look like money.

Source: developed real estate websites for several years.

------
fiatjaf
"Enviar" means "to send" in Portuguese.

~~~
usernamebias
also in spanish!! That's where it comes form.

------
IncRnd
There is a bug, where the # of bathrooms are listed as bedrooms, in addition
to bedrooms being correctly listed as bedrooms.

~~~
usernamebias
fixed :)

------
michaelmior
Would be nice to have some indication of pricing before I jump in.

~~~
usernamebias
You're absolutely right. Were hoping to expand the landing page soon with a
pricing section.

for now:

3 Pages - Free 10 Pages - $25/m 25 Pages - $50/m Unlimited Pages - $100/m

~~~
StriverGuy
I would make a bet top brokerage firms would pay way more than 100/month for
the ability to create quick and beautiful pages for prime listings.

Site looks great.

------
emilecantin
Shameless plug: I work on another landing-page generator,
[https://tylio.com/](https://tylio.com/)

~~~
usernamebias
ha! new member to the club? Wish me luck, mate!

~~~
emilecantin
Not really new, we've been working on this for 2 years... But yeah, good luck!
Real estate is a pretty hard market to crack, but there's money to be had
there.

------
antibland
I'm tired of website builders who, themselves, have terrible plumbing.
[https://goo.gl/2VRrg8](https://goo.gl/2VRrg8)

Edit

Wrong URL! Correct URL: [https://goo.gl/tsc6cF](https://goo.gl/tsc6cF)

~~~
ARCarr
You used the wrong URL.

~~~
jahlove
The right URL is even worse
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=enviar.io)

